# Nanny for one-year-old + kids play places



## Minerva (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all,

As we prepare for our move, can anyone advise please on how to go about getting a nanny for our one-year-old, live-in or otherwise? Are any agencies or methods better than others?

Also, are there any indoor play areas for little ones, like Gymboree which has music classes and play and learn sessions and stuff like that.

Many thanks,

Minnie


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome.
A properly trained nanny or au pair would be very difficult to find here ( and would be very expensive- western wages would apply)

To find a maid (whom you may eventually trust with your child), you need to look at the classified section of the paper, or on the notice boards at places like Choithrams/Spinneys.

To be legally able to work for you, (full time/part time)you must sponsor them (approx 12,000 -15,000 dhs), then you pay them a monthly wage (some nationalities have set MIN wages).
Some live in, others dont. If they dont, then you will also need to pay money for their housing

You can hire maids also through an agency, and the approx cost is 30 dhs per hour (usually with a min time)- though I believe these maids may just be for cleaning.

It is illegal to share maids, and once sponsored, she is your responsibility if she absconds/gets pregnant etc.

For childrens activities have a look at Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

If you require a nanny as you are working, will your child be going to nusery school?


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> For childrens activities have a look at Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


Great website, thanx


----------



## Minerva (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3, very helpful information. As he's so little, we'd prefer to have him taken care of at home so no nursery just yet. So if you find someone in the classifieds or supermarkets do you then sponsor them at that point or are they already sponsored by someone and are working elsewhere?


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

i have been searching for the typical annual cost of a live-in maid...
can anyone help me out pls?

12-15k visa sponsorship
4-5k rtn flight home (1x per year)
???K monthly salary
health insurance? - what's normal practise here?

thanks as always!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Minimum monthly salary which you are required to pay by law varies from nationality to nationality. Phillipina maids have the highest minimum salary of around 1500 Dirhams a month if she lives with you. I think Sri Lankan maids have a minimum of around 800 Dirhams. Then (and this can be a touchy topic, but here goes...) you have to consider what is legally acceptable and what is morally acceptable. Suffice to say that noone I am friends with pays their maid less than 1500 Dirhams a month. 1500 to 1800 a month seems to be about average, with every Friday off. If baby sitting is required in the evenings, this is usually paid for on top of their monthly salary.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Minerva said:


> Thanks sgilli3, very helpful information. As he's so little, we'd prefer to have him taken care of at home so no nursery just yet. So if you find someone in the classifieds or supermarkets do you then sponsor them at that point or are they already sponsored by someone and are working elsewhere?


It is illegal to hire a maid that is not sponsored by you and can result in hefty fines etc. Initially, they may be here on a visit visa, or they may be sponsored by someone else who would then have to transfer sponsorship to you.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Minimum monthly salary which you are required to pay by law varies from nationality to nationality. Phillipina maids have the highest minimum salary of around 1500 Dirhams a month if she lives with you. I think Sri Lankan maids have a minimum of around 800 Dirhams. Then (and this can be a touchy topic, but here goes...) you have to consider what is legally acceptable and what is morally acceptable. Suffice to say that noone I am friends with pays their maid less than 1500 Dirhams a month. 1500 to 1800 a month seems to be about average, with every Friday off. If baby sitting is required in the evenings, this is usually paid for on top of their monthly salary.


1500AED = £226 per month for 6 days a week!!!

So for an 8 hour day thats £1.17 p/hr. I got £2.01 working in Morrisons as a shelf stacker back in 1996.

Can someone have a decent quality of life for that amount of money in Dubai? Do they have to feed and clothe themselves for that as well???


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> 1500AED = £226 per month for 6 days a week!!!
> 
> So for an 8 hour day thats £1.17 p/hr. I got £2.01 working in Morrisons as a shelf stacker back in 1996.
> 
> Can someone have a decent quality of life for that amount of money in Dubai? Do they have to feed and clothe themselves for that as well???


Usually, yes. They also often have children to support in their home countries so send most of their earnings back. They live very, very frugally.

You also said eight hour day. Often it's more. Most of the people I know who have maids do a routine something like this: They get up around 6 to help with school lunches etc and work until 12 doing housework/ironing/whatever. They have a longer break during the day and come back on when kids are home from school (4pm??) and help with dinner, dishes etc and then knock off. 

1500Dirhams is considered a fair wage. Sadly, some are on a lot less.

Edited this because I wanted to also say that it is an indication of the way they live in their home countries as to why Dubai can be such a good opportunity for maids in Dubai. Many can provide far more to their children by leaving and working here than they can if they stay home. I know one Sri Lankan maid who earns more in Dubai working as a maid than she did working in an office in Sri Lanka. It can be the ultimate sacrifice. Leave your small children and see them once a year (sometimes every two years) so you can provide for them.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks flossie - that's a great help... 

will add your advice to my list...


----------



## Randall (Oct 20, 2008)

Minerva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As we prepare for our move, can anyone advise please on how to go about getting a nanny for our one-year-old, live-in or otherwise? Are any agencies or methods better than others?
> 
> ...



Minnie

I can assist you in locating a nannie for your little one. Kindly give me a call at 
050 503 9485 and I'll explain how I can help.


Regards

Randall


----------

